# External sound card



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Can I use the M-Audio Firewire audiofile sound card for REW as the local shops have this one in stock and its specs are better than the M-Audio mobile pre USB? I want to get one tomorrow the also have a DSP 1124 in stock so I will pick it up at the same time.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I see no reason why it wouldn't work. We know the USB version works fine, so the firewire should also..


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

I will pick one up today.


----------

